# Cowering in the corner of a cage??



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey all! I have a question for you. My 15 month old female cockatiel has been living in our downstairs since the end of winter. I brought her from my room in the first place because it was so cold upstairs. But she loved the attention so much that I kept her downstairs all summer too. We had the AC running all summer, and she seemed fine until it started getting colder. Her cage is by a window, because she loves to see the trees and other birds outside. But around August, she started making this weird noise and she cowered in the corner of her cage. When I go over to her, she hops over to me and climbs up the door. She has been doing it off and on since then, but I really wasn't that concerned. But yesterday, she was doing it again and so my mom draped a blanket across the back of the cage by the window in case there was a draft. I set up a heater in case she was cold and she was great yesterday. But this morning, she did the same this and wouldn't come out. So I reached in and she eventually hopped onto my finger and I let her sit on my shoulder for awhile. Does anyone have any tips for me? I don't want her to continue to do it, because it's starting to worry me. 

Help!


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Could she be hormonal, and "nesting" ? She may be getting ready to lay eggs?


----------



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

She hasn't any contact with other birds since she was 8 weeks old.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Single females can lay eggs...many of them do once they reach maturity. The eggs just arent fertile.


----------



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

But would it have been going on since August? Wouldn't she have had them already??


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, not sure. Maybe just getting ready? Thinking about it? I dont know...just a guess. Could be something else. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I appreciate it. Argh! I wish I just had a clear answer and I knew for sure what to do!


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

When unsure... a vet visit clears things up. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

She did it again today at lunch time. I got her out of the corner, but she went back three times. But then she climbed up on her perch and was sitting there. She's fine when not in the corner. Should I put something in the corner so that she doesn't go there??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she's making a cooing noise, she could be pleasuring herself in the corner. It does sound like her hormones are pretty high, the best thing to do would be some hormone reduction techniques. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 The issue with letting a single hen lay eggs is that it can greatly impact her health.


----------



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

They sound more like strangled chirping, I think. And her wings are in a weird postition when she does it. But then she appears fine afterwards. Idk . . .


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely sounds like female mating behavior.


----------



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

Then what should I do?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you look at my post on the last page, try the hormone reduction techniques. I posted you a link to them. This will help reduce her hormones and should make her less likely to do this although it may not stop it entirely as birds enjoy it just as much as we do.


----------



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

Okey dokey, I'll see what I can do. Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hormonal behavior was the first thing I thought of when I read your first post. It would definitely be good to try the hormone reduction techniques.


----------



## Catroyal (Oct 2, 2012)

I cleaned out her cage, rearanged her perches, put her cage on the other side of the room. Also, I am keeping her cage covered for a total of 11ish hours. I hope it works!


----------

